# What morphs are these?



## Hopeinthedark

I'm not very clued up on corn morphs - can anyone help out? The first two are offspring of what I've been told are a Butter corn and a normal corn. The last two are from an Amel and a normal (I think)

Number one:









Number two:









Number three:









Number four:









Thanks!!!
Andi


----------



## charlottej1983

from what i can see mate i'd say 2 amels 2 normals there.


----------



## michael keeling

1 amel poss creamsicle
2 caramel poss amber
3 normal
4 amel

could be wrong 
mike


----------



## gazz

Creamsicle corn-AKA-Amel copper corn that's a hybrid beteen a Red rat snake and Great plains rat snake.









So that would make this a Copper corn.And that would make your male a Creamsicle corn NOT a butter red rat snake.









Normal red rat snake.









Hypo Red rat snake.









Thanks!!!
Andi[/quote]


----------



## oakelm

Colours look a little off to be pure corn so agree probably got some rat snake in them.


----------



## Ssthisto

The first two could be an Amel het Caramel (hence the yellow colouring - some het caramels seem to have extra yellow) and a Caramel, although those funky head markings certainly could show other ratsnake influences.

The second two are a normal and a hypo respectively - which prove that the Amel and Normal are both het hypo (and these two babies are both het Amel as well).

Could you post a photo of the Butter and the normal you have?


----------



## Hopeinthedark

Interesting...thanks for the responses. I'll get a pic of all the parents up asap (same male, two females)


----------



## Hopeinthedark

Ok, not the best of pics but will see if they'll do ;-)

Female 'Butter' corn (just what I've been told...)









Male (father of both clutches)








Same snake, another pic









And this is the 'amel' female









Think the colours have come out fairly true-to-life

Let me know!
Thanks, Andrea


----------



## Hopeinthedark

Have also got some more pics of the youngsters which I'll post once I've uploaded them


----------



## Ssthisto

The "Amel" female definitely looks like a creamsicle - very, very yellow. I'd almost have thought *she* was the Butter, except the saddles are a bit of an odd colour for a butter.

The Butter is quite a pale one, almost like a snow.


----------



## gazz

Hopeinthedark said:


>


IMO i'd go with a Creamsicle corn.Looks paler than most due to having a bit more Great plain rat snake blood.Plus the Baby amal one look like a typical Creamsicle with a little more Red rat snake blood.

Typical butter red rat snake.









Typical Creamsicle corn with about equal Great plain rat snake and red rat snake blood.









Typical Creamsicle corn with a higher percent of Red rat snake blood.


----------



## Josh-sama

gazz said:


> IMO i'd go with a Creamsicle corn.Looks paler than most due to having a bit more Great plain rat snake blood.Plus the Baby amal one look like a typical Creamsicle with a little more Red rat snake blood.
> 
> Typical butter red rat snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Creamsicle corn with about equal Great plain rat snake and red rat snake blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Creamsicle corn with a higher percent of Red rat snake blood.


Last one looks like Reverse Okeetee?


----------



## Ssthisto

Josh-sama said:


> Last one looks like Reverse Okeetee?


It does have good strong background colour and very wide white saddle borders - but if it has one Great Plains Ratsnake/GPR hybrid parent, no matter what it looks like, it is a creamsicle rat.

I might call it a Reverse Okeecream Rat, mind you


----------



## gazz

Josh-sama said:


> Last one looks like Reverse Okeetee?


That's coz Okeetee or Amel okeetee Red rat snake was used in this Creamsicle corn creation. 

Here's a typical Creamsicle corn with a higher percent of Red rat snake. 
where Normal/Carolina or Amel Normal/Carolina Red rat snake was used.


----------



## SnakeBreeder

I agree that it is doubtfully a pure corn.
But I think it is more yellow rat or everglades rats as opossed to great plains.
It could even have some king blood in there as I have seen butter-jungles with a similar deep yellow color.
Here is a photo of my ButterCream ( basicly 75% corn blood 25% great plains )
She is much more yellow in real life but my camera does not pick it up :devil:










Stephen


----------



## Hopeinthedark

Wow, thanks for the responses. And I thought she was a bog-standard corn! 

Do peeps think that the 'butter' and normal corns look like pure corns or not, as it was the offspring of these that most people thought were crosses?

I'm finding this fascinating, thanks for your comments - am very impressed with all your knowledge!

Andi


----------



## gazz

Hopeinthedark said:


> Do peeps think that the 'butter' and normal corns look like pure corns or not, as it was the offspring of these that most people thought were crosses?
> 
> Andi


In my opinion.

Creamsicle corn.Red rat snake/Great plains rat snake hybrid.









Red rat snake HET Amel.Normal/Carolina phase.









Creamsicle corn.Red rat snake/Great plains rat snake hybrid.
With a higher percent of Red rat snake.Hance the brighter glow.









Copper corn HET Amel(creamsicle).Red rat snake/Great plains rat snake hybrid.


----------



## Natrix

How's about








Mum 1
Butter creamsicle so het for Amel and Caramel 











Dad, looks normal but from the babies shown from both pairings is het Amel, Caramel and Hypo











Mum 2 Appears to be a very light Amel suggesting she is het Hypo and being confirmed by baby 4.


So 









Baby 1 would be a Creamsicle (amel) with possible hets for Hypo and Caramel 











Baby 2 is like baby 1 a GPR X but is showing clear Caramel colouring making it a caracream or what ever silly name has been thought up for a Caramel GPR X











Baby three has got the normal colour genes from dad hence his normal colour but may well be het for Amel, Hypo, Caramel (would need to be bred from to prove exactly what).











Baby 4 is a normal Hypo with possible hets for Amel and Caramel (would need to be bred from to prove exactly what).
　
　
Just my opinion.
Natrix


----------



## rum&coke

if one of the parents is a hybrid are all the babys not also hybrid?
all nice looking snakes by the way


----------



## Natrix

rum&coke said:


> if one of the parents is a hybrid are all the babys not also hybrid?
> all nice looking snakes by the way


Totally correct but the babies can also be morphs for different colours, which is where it gets complicated.
The hybrid part can make the standard corn colours appear different making it very hard to work out what the hatchlings are if you don't know the genetic make up of the parents.

Natrix


----------

